# OEM Allroad wheels



## PassitTurbo (May 21, 2007)

Hello,
What is the bolt pattern and offset for these allroad wheels?
Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: OEM Allroad wheels (PassitTurbo)*

17x7.5, 5x112, 25mm offset. 
http://www.autoguide.net/apf/a....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PassitTurbo (May 21, 2007)

*Re: OEM Allroad wheels (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thanks!!


----------

